# The Value of People



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Corporate America may finally recognize a higher value of People due to Coronavirus.

JBS beef plant in Greeley was just closed for a week for deep cleaning.

There's been 2 corona deaths at the plant and several positive corona cases there.

Everyone there now will be tested And must test clean to go to work.

The Union there is asking for an extra $3 per hour Hazard Pay.

It's expected several 100 workers there have Corona.

Well see.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Smithfield pork plant in Sioux Falls is shut down for 3 days for deep cleaning and some revamping for workers.First they said 80 tested positive now it's around 160.

Meat supply is going to start running short if it can't be processed timely.

Fat cattle price at salebarn dropped $21 in a week here.Guy I know sold 3 pots a week apart and check was $40,000 difference.Packer won't even come out to give him a bid on them.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Makes you wonder how this virus spread so quickly in America, but is basically only isolated to Wuhan in China?????

Hmmmmmm


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Makes you wonder how this virus spread so quickly in America, but is basically only isolated to Wuhan in China?????
> 
> Hmmmmmm


China not reporting accurately. Maybe hiding how bad it is? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> China not reporting accurately. Maybe hiding how bad it is? hmmmmmmmmm


No! What they did was lock down Wuhan from the rest of China! They closed roads, railroads, regional flights out of Wuhan to all other Chinese cities. Now if you wanted to travel outside China anywhere else in the world, then it was all good.
So that way they allowed the virus to spread around the world, but kept the rest of their country safe from the spread of it!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Cargill plant in Hazleton PA closed 900 people laid off.. JBS Souderton Pa closed. CTI foods King Of Prussia Pa closed. And Empire Kosher Poultry of Mifflintown Pa closed . That is what is closed here according to local news paper. Our two local small butcher shops are just slammed right now.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

JBS Beef plant in Greeley CO closed for deep cleaning. Been 2 corona deaths there..plant workers. All workers to now be tested before going back to work. 
Fact.. The Greeley plant needs closed for 2 weeks of cleaning .

Smithfield pork in Sioux Falls SoDak... Closed for 3 days of supposed deep cleaning. Sounds like the govt may close them for 14 days of cleaning. 
238 positive corona cases so far at that plant.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Like I always say “No matter what bigger is always better “ . Grow/Buy local in this situation is once again looking better.


----------

